# Mugshots



## James Grainger (Apr 1, 2017)

All these bad, as they contain noodles and pasta?


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2017)

They seem to vary dependent on which one James. Some have 40 gram of carb so choose carefully! 

https://www.nutracheck.co.uk/CaloriesIn/Brand/Mug+Shot+Noodle+Snack


----------



## James Grainger (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for that, however the figures seem to be different to whats on the actual packets, I'm confused.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 1, 2017)

James Grainger said:


> Thanks for that, however the figures seem to be different to whats on the actual packets, I'm confused.


You will find that with some products on the likes of nutrachek or my fitness pal, just believe the labels x


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2017)

James Grainger said:


> Thanks for that, however the figures seem to be different to whats on the actual packets, I'm confused.



Yes James, I've noticed they differ on different sites. Just look at the labels before your buy. The sites from the actual manufacturers should be the most reliable.


----------

